# GoPro, Editied Video Quality suffering on export!



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi, I haven't posted in this section b4, but I am having an issue with my GoPro footage and the video quality after editing on my Mac's. I am importing or drag 'n' drop into iMovie on my iMac & iMove HD on my Airbook. The video looks good until I export it. Even using the HQ settings, the final output seems blurrier & pixelated compared to the raw footage. All the fine detail & resolution is gone.

The Raw footage looks good opened & played with QuickTime, but using QT, the _exported_ file does not have the same quality.

Should I be opening the GoPro file in some _other_ software and converting the file format before importing it into iMovie? _ (I thought I saw some sort of software for that on the GoPro web site. Do You use that first?)_

I'm not sure why _my_ video does not have the same resolution and quality as the other stuff I'm seeing posted?

iMac is 3-4 year old dual core intel, 2.5 gb RAM and running leopard & Snow leopard. My Airbook is New, /w Lion OS.

Any help appreciated!


----------

